# 11 Years SDS coding experience



## ccali1969

I have over 11 years experience coding facility SDS accts.  I am not certified yet, but recently sat the CPC-H exam.  I am not sure I passed, but will retake soon if I did not pass.  My biggest problem with the exam is the time constraint.  I am seeking a full time remote or traveling position.  With over 11 years experience coding for a major heathcare company in Southern Illinois, I feel I would be an asset to a company who would be willing to hire me without being Certified.  I will pass that test if it takes me 10 times(I pray it don't though).  Thank you for your time and consideration.

Cheryl Cali


----------

